# How to increase litter size



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

I have two does my does that just gave birth has only to kits she originally had three. How do I help her to have a high number of kits? (Rabbits are for meat. They are Californians I have two females that are not show quality and one show quality buck)


----------



## promiseacres (May 10, 2018)

How many falloffs? I try to get a fall off, wait a few hours then another, and a third after that.  My polish had 4 and 5 kits, mini rex 3 and 5, velveteen lops had 6, 8, 8, and 11.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

No clue I didn't watch I left in with him for a week.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (May 10, 2018)

When you say you left him in for a week, do you mean you left him in with the doe for a week?
What are you feeding your rabbits?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

Yes I left him in the same cage for a week


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (May 10, 2018)

Could be not enough nutrition, could be lightening if she is inside or her cage is enclosed, or just that is how it will be with your doe. 
However, the bright side is, although you will not get as many rabbits per kindle from her, they will grow faster to culling weight.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

Try I am giving her 2 part oat ,2part barely, one part black sunflower, one part calf manna. Along with grass,weeds. And the occasional veggi or fuirt treat.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

This is her cave ( let her out some times in a inclosed yard for exercise) 4.5ftlong 2-3foot wide


----------



## promiseacres (May 11, 2018)

Curious is she your only doe having issues? If not I would look at their feed.


----------



## mystang89 (May 11, 2018)

Once you've figured out if it's good or genetics you may also want to try parsley.



> Parsley (Petroselinum crispum)
> Family: Umbelliferea
> 
> A great enricher of the blood, being rich in iron and copper. Important in the treatment of all ailments of the urinary system, female and rheumatic ailments. Parsley is a stimulant for both Bucks and Does, which when fed ten days prior to and during mating will increase the egg and sperm count, resulting in larger litters. Breeders may find this of help if they have a Doe who has previously only produced one or two large Kits. Those already producing large litters might be better to avoid parsley during breeding. Well liked by sheep and goats. Improves milk yield. *Parsley should be avoided in high doses until later in pregnancy as it is also a womb stimulant* Contractions
> ...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 11, 2018)

No my other one had six or more. My dang cats firgured out how to get to her cage my husband going to build a more secure one for her so the brags do not get the kits. And she originally had three but this is her second litter the first she had was I believe 8(really need to keep written record sleep deprived brain has problems). At that point she was kept permanently in a yard after the kits where a month old we lost all of them to different things ego moving her in to cage while she gives birth. Thats neat about the parsely I will be doing that lol. at that point when she had 8 they were given alfalfa (winter no grass). (Our winters are extremely mild for the most part some days highs in 80 the turn around highs in 20 Texas weather) they were also give the grain mixture.


----------

